# Pregnant GSD, Dekalb Co AS, Atlanta GA



## LoveMyGSD (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey ya'll, 

I'm posting on behalf of Southern Cross GSD rescue, they are low on volunteers and not able to help this dog. Recently Red Bandanna Pet foods posted the work of a photographer who volunteers at the Dekalb County Animal shelter. They are currently housing a female that is due to deliver any day. Obviously the pups may not be purebred, but the female appears to be...

here's the link to the photographers photos.....

Adoptables Dog Photographer Leesia Teh


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Having babies in a shelter is no fun - especially one that is high kill like this one. The entire family is in danger........:help::help: Shouldn't she be moved to Urgent?
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If they had a foster for her, would they take her on?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

any help with transport if a rescue up north can be found???


----------



## LoveMyGSD (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to reply... First day back at work after Spring break. I would absolutely help transport if someone could take her on (if that question was directed toward me). I'm knew here, I've only had my Tussle since November. I posted in Non-Urgent only because to my knowledge she isn't in danger of being euthanized, of course I mean yet. And the rules said purebred... That's my only defense. I'm sure Molly (of Southern Cross) would help if she had a foster, she tried for several days after I drew it to her attention to find someone to help. I'm way under qualified to take them in myself, little GSD experience and no baby baby experience... This was all I could think to do to help. So sad...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not listed on shelter website. Does anyone know what happened to this girl and her babies?
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No unfortunately not. We have another mom and babies here for foster that came in right after this so I couldn't keep track of this one too at the same time. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Notified Mods to move to urgent. This is a high kill shelter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

also trying to find out her status...


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

I've emailed Southern Cross, but no response, I realize she doesn't know me, but I've been emailing them about many other GSD's that are on petfinder and are in imminent danger. I have worked with MAGSR and ASR and SGSDR, and have pulled over 20 dogs in the last 3 months, helped with transport, postings/crosspostings and temp. fostering. I told them I had an indoor kennel (not a crate, it's approx. 6x8) in my home, in my basement that is nice. I have personal experience as a former breeder, though I'm sure many of you will frown on that. I never did it on a regular basis and am convicted to not breed again. my girls are all spayed. But over an almost 30 yr. time frame I've raised maybe a dozen or so litters. I am convicted to rescue and save lives and since I have experience with puppies, GSD's and Bouviers, thought I would offer. I'm in TN. and would foster till they are big enough to go to their foster homes with rescue.
So maybe this gal has been placed, since no one has any other info on her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, I will get this info to them  
thank you for your kind offer. I have not been able to find out any status update on her yet.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to this girl? She must have had her puppies by now.......if she is alive that is. The link to her photograph hasn't been updated since 4/7. She was very urgent as I recall.....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

